# Dan Tobacco: Sweet Vanilla Honeydew



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

I got a couple tins of this in recently, I should have ordered more.

I decided I needed to dive into some of my new baccy, and I was in the mood for something sweet. I popped open the tin and was greeted by a delicious tin scent. It almost smelled like strawberries (althought he baccy didn't taste like that at all). 

It is golden virginia lightly topped with a sweet vanilla.

I Loaded/Filled (NOT packed) my new Savinelli Roma to the brim. It is somewhere between a ready rubbed and a ribbon. Had a good moisture content, but wasn't wet at all.

I didn't get much flavor right at first, but after about 5-10 minutes or so it picked up nicely.
You could taste the natural sweetness of the virginias (and the VA flavor held out all the way down). And then, in addition to that, there was also a nice sweet, not overpowering vanilla flavor. For reference, if the vanilla presence in MB Vanilla Cream is a 6, this is a 3-4. 

and then for the honeydew, I did not taste this while smoking, but I took a few draws after it had gone out (as I set it down a few times to do other things) and there was a definite honeydew melon taste, it was quite interesting.

All in all, I really enjoyed this tobacco. I smoked it all the way down to the bottom of the bowl. I read on tobaccoreviews that a lot of people had issues with tongue bite. I did not experience any at all, but I wasn't smoking fast. Just a nice relaxed pace, it never got hot, and it lit and stayed lit very easily.

If you like aros, or sweet VAs, I'd recommend this to you. I give it an 9/10. (again, for reference, I'd give MB Vanilla Cream Flake a 6.5-7/10).


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

If this is anywhere as good as Blue Note or Devil's Holiday I've got to try some soon like tomorrow. I'm a big aro fan. I like the non-chemical taste of BN & DH. Let you know what my impressions are.

Mike


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

I haven't had the others, but I REALLY enjoyed this, it was the first bowl in the pipe too. so it may be even better in a properly caked pipe


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

I've got a Savinelli Tundra 320EX just for aro's. Give the BN&DH a try. All natural topping . No chemical taste. The tobacco taste is not overpowered by the condiments.Excellent room note. Comes in bulk too.

Mike


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

Sounds delish, thanks for the review!!


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

I found this blend to be quite delightful,not to sweet and as with all of Dan 's aro's I found the tobacco to be of extremely high quality. Although the condiments are prevalent they donot mask the flavor of the tobacco. No harsh chemcal taste.I did experience a slight tounge bite if smoked too aggressively. I did detect the honeydew condiment towards the bottom thidr if the bowl,very nice. I would have no problem recommending this blend. If perchance you like it you owe it to yourself to also try Dan's Blue Note and Devil's Holiday. All three are top grade aro's.

Mike:tu


----------

